# Motomaster Silicone Lube Spray



## kamilio (Sep 5, 2006)

I just bought a can of Motomaster Silicone Lube Spray from Canadian Tire. I'm not sure if it's safe to use. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 5, 2006)

If it has any kind of a petrolium product in it, don't use it.


----------



## kamilio (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by krnballerzzz_@Sep 5 2006, 09:41 PM
> * If it has any kind of a petrolium product in it, don't use it. *


 I'm looking for the details of the spray now. I can't seem to find any information about it though. There is nothing printed on the can itself.


----------



## pjk (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe google it to find the stuff that it contains. Worst comes to worst, just try it out and see how it works.


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 6, 2006)

HEY!!! I use the motomaster lube!!! I think...but I can't tell if it's good because I used to lube the cube with cooking oil b4, so...it might be from the cooking oil..not the lube....


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 6, 2006)

Cooking oil rules!! Seriously, it's awesome and Anssi Vanhala uses it, too. I lubed my really bad megaminx with it but didn't really use it because it was so stiff. Now, around a week ago, it turns really well. That happened also with one 3x3... It somehow breaks the puzzle in and makes it looser. Cooking oil is maybe the biggest reason why I have some UWR's that require just dexterity and a good cube, lol.


----------



## kamilio (Sep 6, 2006)

The first result on google brought me to this site:


http://www.airsoftcanada.com/archive/index.php/t-1888.html

It says that this spray contains petroleum distillates and that it screwed some parts up. Hmmmm...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by krnballerzzz_@Sep 5 2006, 09:41 PM
> *If it has any kind of a petrolium product in it, don't use it.*


Why not?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2006)

Alright, I assume your silence means there is no reason.


----------



## deKeijzer (Sep 14, 2006)

Petroleum has the nasty property that certain plastics dissolve in it.
Which could ruin a good cube.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 17, 2006)

Yo, that is the exact stuff that I use...Though I apply it very weirdly...

Craig


----------

